# Most common & least common guitar colors



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jun 13, 2014)

What do you guys think?

Black is a pretty clear frontrunner for most common, 
...maybe followed by traditional Amber/Tobacco Sunburst?

Red & White seem pretty easy to find too...

I think Green & Purple are probably the rarest

Agree? Disagree? Thoughts?


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 13, 2014)

Seafoam Green is too uncommon for me. Every guitar should be Seafoam Green.

*every.*

*single.*

*guitar.*

*ever.*

PS: Also Surf Green is an honorary mention.


----------



## Veritech Zero (Jun 13, 2014)

Well looking at just base colors and shades... It looks like Black is far and away the most common. Sunburst appears to be a second, and then Red in for third. Blue and White look pretty close, then Silver/gray and Gold, then Green, followed by Orange, and then Yellow, then Pink, and followed up in the rear by Purple.

Least popular one that I can still find a guitars made in looks to be Fuscia. 

That is what my quick little search on the subject concluded, I'm sure someone with more in depth knowledge would know more.

But this does make me think, is this like cars? Where black/gray/white are the most 'popular' colors on the road because that is mostly what is manufactured, Or are they really what everyone wants? Are black and sunburst really the most popular colors? Or are there more of them just because that is what guitar makers decided that is what people want?


----------



## gunch (Jun 13, 2014)

Pastel blue or periwinkle for most uncommon 

Black and cherry red/ dark red for most common


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jun 13, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> Seafoam Green is too uncommon for me. Every guitar should be Seafoam Green.
> 
> *every.*
> 
> ...



I think Green in general needs to be more prevalent, so I feel your pain!



Veritech Zero said:


> Well looking at just base colors and shades... It looks like Black is far and away the most common. Sunburst appears to be a second, and then Red in for third. Blue and White look pretty close, then Silver/gray and Gold, then Green, followed by Orange, and then Yellow, then Pink, and followed up in the rear by Purple.
> 
> Least popular one that I can still find a guitars made in looks to be Fuscia.
> 
> ...



I forgot about yellow & pink (probably 'cause those are a couple colors I'm personally NOT interested in ) but yeah, definitely don't see a lot of them

Good point with the car analogy, I often wonder if some colors cost more/less than others and if that factors in. 
Always reminds me of the old Henry Ford quote : "you can have any color you want... as long as it's black"


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 13, 2014)

Green Paisley has to be one of the least common. Or whatever the S5400's official scheme is.


----------



## loqtrall (Jun 13, 2014)

I think the rarest is GOOD electric guitars that are a type of Sky Blue color, like Laguna Seca blue (like Misha's solid blue jackson).

There aren't many light~ blue guitars out there, let alone high quality light blue guitars.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh man, I love "lake placid Blue"! I guess that is OT though. Black is pretty dang common these days....


----------



## Enselmis (Jun 13, 2014)

Needs more seafoam green.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 13, 2014)

I think yellow guitars are quite rare. I would love a yellow JP7 or RG7


----------



## Given To Fly (Jun 14, 2014)

Most Common: Brown, as in "wood color."
Least Common: Brown, as in "UPS truck."


----------



## bouVIP (Jun 14, 2014)

Red, Black, Blue, and White are the most common for sure.


Not enough pink guitars for me though


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 14, 2014)

Black, Red/black cherry, deeper blues and all of their translucent counterparts. Also white. 

I find the lack of surf/seafoam green disturbing.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 14, 2014)

plain uncommon colour?.........orange


----------



## MikeH (Jun 14, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> Seafoam Green is too uncommon for me. Every guitar should be Seafoam Green.
> 
> *every.*
> 
> ...





Enselmis said:


> Needs more seafoam green.


----------



## AKan (Jun 14, 2014)

Why are most of the uncommon colors the best colors?


----------



## CrazyDean (Jun 14, 2014)

If black were a rare color, that's what everyone would lust after. We all want what we can't have.


----------



## Skrapmetal (Jun 14, 2014)

AKan said:


> Why are most of the uncommon colors the best colors?



Because they're uncommon, I'd guess.

I'm pretty sure that if black guitars were uncommon, this forum would be full of people clamoring for someone to make one.


----------



## Skrapmetal (Jun 14, 2014)

CrazyDean said:


> If black were a rare color, that's what everyone would lust after. We all want what we can't have.



Seriously? Damn you.


----------



## broj15 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'd like to see more trans/worn black (especially on ash/ other non-highly figured woods) on production models, similar to Alex Wade's custom ESP 'tele', the M8M, and just a small handful of Mayones guitars. Pretty sure Dingwall has that finish available as well.


----------



## Torchenal (Jun 14, 2014)

I know I see few attractive yellow guitars..... if I get around to refinishing my rg7421 and the wood is ugly, bright yellow is my plan.


----------



## col (Jun 15, 2014)

I'd say beige is the least common, thankfully.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 15, 2014)

Pink isn't too common on guitars that aren't specifically made to be girly.
Sparkles (any color) aren't all that common either.

Also, gray. I'm not talking dark-almost-black gray, but good 'ol 50/50 Black and White mix, like the box that surrounds our avatars and other info attached to our posts.


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Jun 15, 2014)

Clear


----------



## donray1527 (Jun 16, 2014)

I love to see some guitars that are that dark aqua color that some Lamborghini murcialogos come in. Like the one Bruce Wayne wrecked in the dark knight.


----------



## Grif (Jun 16, 2014)

Maybe it's too specific, but most uncommon might be the Music Man Arctic Dream color


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 17, 2014)

Don't see too many darker purples, either.


----------



## bvdrummer (Jun 18, 2014)

Given To Fly said:


> Most Common: Brown, as in "wood color."
> Least Common: Brown, as in "UPS truck."



Nice. What about:

Most Common: Clear as natural wood.
Least Common: Clear as in acrylic.


----------



## decreebass (Jun 18, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> Seafoam Green is too uncommon for me. Every guitar should be Seafoam Green.
> 
> *every.*
> 
> ...


 I'll just leave this here


----------



## decreebass (Jun 18, 2014)

This was my first Carvin - A part of me regrets not getting the seafoam green, but the surf green is nice. Now if Music Man made a JP with a pearlescent seafoam green and a rosewood neck, I'd be in heaven.


----------



## TheUnvanquished (Jun 18, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> Seafoam Green is too uncommon for me. Every guitar should be Seafoam Green.
> 
> *every.*
> 
> ...



I like the way you think, sir.


----------



## Musiscience (Jun 19, 2014)

Given To Fly said:


> Most Common: Brown, as in "wood color."
> Least Common: Brown, as in "UPS truck."



This. So much this. 
I can't even recall or find a picture of a guitar painted solid UPS brown. 

Metallic brown, though, is one of the sexiest colour ever if I base my opinion on the sequoia gold limited edition JP7.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 20, 2014)

Golden Yellow


----------



## Rap Hat (Jun 23, 2014)

All_¥our_Bass;4078151 said:


> Golden Yellow



Like this?





I would definitely agree that yellow is rather rare on guitars, light pink stains as well (from what I understand it's harder to do than a standard color).


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 24, 2014)

^That's looks orange to me.

But yeah, yellow and orange aren't very common.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jun 24, 2014)

I guess straight up yellow & orange aren't too common, but my brain tends to lump them together with amber / sunburst, in which case they're very common... but maybe that's just me


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 25, 2014)

*THIS* is what I meant. A straight golden yellow paint.




Sorry about my earlier post, I had forgotten about Les Paul sunbusrts (mainly cuz I'm not a Les Paul guy AT ALL)


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 26, 2014)

For solid colors, golden yellow and cyan, because I think they'd look pretty boss on a guitar. (Although I think cyan is kind of close to seafoam green. Idk, too tired to tell the difference)


----------



## Forkface (Jun 30, 2014)

i think the world needs more pink guitars.

pink as in neon pink. eye-pain pink. modafukin laz0r pink.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 1, 2014)

^ F&#467;CK YEAH!!


----------

